# Craftsman tow behind tiller ?



## takidd4597 (Jun 12, 2011)

I just bought the craftsman tow behind tiller for my craftsman lawn tractor.

I am very happy with this purchase and have used it for 2 days with no problems. This thing powers through my tough Missouri dirt like butter.

I have only one problem with this tiller and that is the lift handle. This thing is like lifting a dead bear from the seat.

Does anyone have this tiller and c an anyone tell me a possible modification to this in order to have it lift easily. Like maybe some kind of electric thing to pull and push the handle?

If anyone has ideas please help me and let me know where to attach the thing to. Any details greatly appreciated and my back and arms will appreciate it also.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Show me a pic! If it's the model I think it is,you can make an extension,for it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Show me a pic! If it's the model I think it is,you can make an extension,for it.



Thats a good idea for more leverage, or a linear actuator extending the handle would be easier..


----------



## takidd4597 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was wanting to use a linear actuator but not sure where to mount it. I don't know much about them. Any help!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

takidd4597 said:


> I was wanting to use a linear actuator but not sure where to mount it. I don't know much about them. Any help!



If you can get us some pictures on here of the rig in question i am sure myself, and some of the other members can help you come up with something..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You can view the thread Tow-behind tiller? Look at post# 22 there is a pic of the way this member rigged his linear actuator for his tiller.. Let us know if yours is like this one, or close to it?..


----------



## sju_2000 (Jul 28, 2012)

does any one know how to extend the handle on a craftsman tow behind tiller? thanks Jeff ulland columbia falls mt


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Jeff.
can you post pic or two so we can have idea what to work with.


----------

